

Ask HN: Selling domains that another site started to use? - kj12345

I registered a domain name (.com, .net, and .org) for a startup I'm working on, and before I could launch, someone registered the .info domain and started a legitimate business on there. I came up with a new name for my site and am not going to try to use the old name, but is best to try to sell this other site the TLDs I own, auction them, give them away, or just let them expire?
======
beagle3
Sounds like you didn't apply for a trademark, did the other guy? You can do a
trademark search here:
[http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=searchss&state=400...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=searchss&state=4006:53ch9h.1.1)

Either way, if the other guy is running a legitimate business AND received a
trademark, he'll probably be able to force you to hand those over. That may be
true a little longer down the line even if he doesn't hold the trademark.

If you don't have any investment (other than the $7 or so), selling to them
for a reasonable (whatever that means) price is probably the most useful
course for both sides.

~~~
kj12345
Neither of us has registered the trademark but they're using it on Twitter etc
and they're close enough in what they're doing to cause confusion. Thanks for
the response.

